# gas



## jimali (Oct 23, 2011)

hi all,
I am in Asomatos CRETE 30 minutes south of Rethymnon. I have a gas central heating and have a supplier but I am looking for one who will deliver and not mis call my mobile and then disappear !!
Anyone have a reliable source ?
Alison


----------

